# Do you leave gas on



## martinr (Dec 1, 2015)

Just fitted a gasit twin bottle conversion with auto changeover. With the old system i would close the gas valve on top of the bottle every time i moved off a pain if i wanted to stop and have a coffee. Would you recomend closing both valves on the gasit or leave open all the time?


----------



## shortcircuit (Dec 1, 2015)

The only time I switch my gas off is when it goes into storage, so otherwise I travel with it on.  Hold my hat on for the prattle that this is not correct.


----------



## Tezza (Dec 1, 2015)

Always leave on .


----------



## Robmac (Dec 1, 2015)

shortcircuit said:


> The only time I switch my gas off is when it goes into storage, so otherwise I travel with it on.  Hold my hat on for the prattle that this is not correct.



Me too.


----------



## yeoblade (Dec 1, 2015)

shortcircuit said:


> The only time I switch my gas off is when it goes into storage, so otherwise I travel with it on.  Hold my hat on for the prattle that this is not correct.



:yeahthat:


----------



## Tbear (Dec 1, 2015)

Same here.

Richard


----------



## martinr (Dec 1, 2015)

Cheers guys i will run with the pack and leave on:wave:


----------



## iampatman (Dec 1, 2015)

Only turn my gas off when I go through the channel tunnel. 

Pat


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 1, 2015)

oooh err, we turn ours off every time we move.
Perhaps we'll not bother in future, as we've yet to pass hoards of smoking wildcamper wrecks on the roadside.


----------



## n brown (Dec 1, 2015)

we started leaving ours on after we finally realised why the kettle was taking so long


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 1, 2015)

I leave mine on, how could Maggy stand at the back making me a coffee if I switched the gas off when we are travelling, I have to shout and warn her there is a roundabout though or she swears at meView attachment 35600


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 1, 2015)

I only switch mine off when parked at home, when I remember


----------



## 1 Cup (Dec 1, 2015)

*upgraded to 4.5 kg*

Turn ours off only when moving but why?


----------



## horshamjack (Dec 1, 2015)

iampatman said:


> Only turn my gas off when I go through the channel tunnel.
> 
> Pat



:ditto:


----------



## John H (Dec 1, 2015)

Don't use the Channel Tunnel but the only times ours is turned off is when we board a ferry or put the van into storage.


----------



## Asterix (Dec 1, 2015)

I leave it on for short journeys,but anything longer than a couple of hours I turn it on to electric...only to save gas


----------



## martinr (Dec 1, 2015)

So if i leave gas on can i also leave the fridge on gas saves me trying to remember to change over when i stop?


----------



## shortcircuit (Dec 1, 2015)

I would not think that advisable as it could get extinguished when moving.  Hopefully others will give their opinions.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 1, 2015)

martinr said:


> So if i leave gas on can i also leave the fridge on gas saves me trying to remember to change over when i stop?



I have done that before, (there is a flame failure device) but I usually switch the fridge off to save gas.


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 1, 2015)

off when I store bus


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 1, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> I only switch mine off when parked at home, when I remember



Same here.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Dec 1, 2015)

If fridge is running on gas
what if you are in filling station?
explosion risk?

or is the question
really about closing the gas tank
so nothing can stay lit?


----------



## martinr (Dec 1, 2015)

Final question can i fill the gasit system at any garage do staff wonder what you r doing and are some places cheaper than others ?


----------



## Rod (Dec 1, 2015)

*Rarely*

Only turn ours off for the tunnel.

Leaving on highlighted a leak as there was a slight smell of gas in the van and the bottles were nearly empty.

This enabled repair before a big trip


----------



## maingate (Dec 1, 2015)

Don't come crying to me when all you have left is a bit of burnt chassis and 4 wheel rims. :lol-061:


----------



## m30 (Dec 1, 2015)

If your bottles are fitted with the excess flow valves, then you have nothing to worry about, and if they dont you can fit a regulator that does.

We always travel with ours turned on.

Stu


----------



## iampatman (Dec 1, 2015)

maingate said:


> Don't come crying to me when all you have left is a bit of burnt chassis and 4 wheel rims. :lol-061:



How might that occur? Not the crying to you but the burnt chassis and wheel trims? 

Pat


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Dec 1, 2015)

iampatman said:


> How might that occur? Not the crying to you but the burnt chassis and wheel trims?
> 
> Pat



Have you never seen a Reliant that burnt out, chassis, engine block, seat frames and steering wheel.   
AND they do not have any gas bottles.
I leave mine on all the time, the fridge goes to electric as soon as I start up.


----------



## iampatman (Dec 1, 2015)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Have you never seen a Reliant that burnt out, chassis, engine block, seat frames and steering wheel.
> AND they do not have any gas bottles.
> I leave mine on all the time, the fridge goes to electric as soon as I start up.



If everything was burnt out how do you know it was a Reliant? How do you identify a smudge? 

Pat


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 1, 2015)

GWAYGWAY said:
			
		

> Have you never seen a Reliant that burnt out, chassis, engine block, seat frames and steering wheel.
> AND they do not have any gas bottles.
> I leave mine on all the time, the fridge goes to electric as soon as I start up.





iampatman said:


> If everything was burnt out how do you know it was a Reliant? How do you identify a smudge?
> 
> Pat


It would only have three wheel trims:wacko:


----------



## Owlhouse (Dec 2, 2015)

*Crash switch....*

My Burstner is fitted with a 'crash switch' which shuts off the gas in case of an accident as well as an internal on/off remote selector switch so my gas is left on....


----------



## Beemer (Dec 2, 2015)

My fridge on the Eura Mobil has an automatic option, this means I can switch the fridge to Auto and the fridge will decide when to change from 12v to gas or to 240v.
If I have EHU it will decide 240v, stationary without the engine on it will switch to gas and 12v when moving
At service stations or after we have stopped the engine it will turn on to gas after 15mins.  If we stop for longer at a petrol station then it would be up to us to switch the fridge off gas.
Our instruction manual states that the gas heating and fridge can be used whilst driving if we so desire, and we have had the heating on but never yet the fridge on gas.
I do believe there are regulations in France that state that gas cannot be used whilst driving.


----------



## Skar (Dec 2, 2015)

I have a twin gaslow system with a large and a small cylinder, I keep the small one closed to alert me when I need to refill.


----------



## 2cv (Dec 2, 2015)

I do turn my Gaslow cylinders off when travelling. With no automatic cut off I would imagine that gas flowing from a broken pipe would be quite a hazard in the event of an accident, something which I'd prefer to avoid if it's only a minor inconvenience to shut off the gas.
However, if someone with greater knowledge can convince me that this is not the case it would certainly be a little easier not to.


----------



## witzend (Dec 2, 2015)

If traveling with your gas on which is illegal in some countries its a good idea to have one of these 




truma regulator orange propane lpg gas hose Drivesafe Drive Safe | eBay


----------



## witzend (Dec 2, 2015)

iampatman said:


> If everything was burnt out how do you know it was a Reliant? How do you identify a smudge? Pat



Probably the one wheel in front was a give away


----------



## Robmac (Dec 2, 2015)

witzend said:


> Probably the one wheel in front was a give away



No, they found Delboy's wallet nearby.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 2, 2015)

My Hymer has a set of gas shut off valves in the cutlery draw.

if I do turn mine off for any reason I use these.


----------



## iampatman (Dec 2, 2015)

Polar Bear said:


> My Hymer has a set of gas shut off valves in the cutlery draw.
> 
> if I do turn mine off for any reason I use these.



Must be awkward. My Lunar has shut off valves in the cupboard _under_ the cutlery drawer. Worse thing I can do is twist a potato by mistake whereas you Hymer owners need to watch out for sharp objects eh?
:danger:

Pat


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Dec 2, 2015)

iampatman said:


> If everything was burnt out how do you know it was a Reliant? How do you identify a smudge?
> 
> Pat



3 Wheels on the road without tyres only wire loops, they really do go well, non fire resistant resin. glass mat left as that does not burn.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Dec 2, 2015)

Skar said:


> I have a twin gaslow system with a large and a small cylinder, I keep the small one closed to alert me when I need to refill.


DITTO- LIKEWISE. the big one runs everything, the little one last a day longer as reserve.


----------



## Tony Lee (Dec 2, 2015)

Fridge and HWS run on gas when we are on the road   and furnace too if conditions require it


----------



## Pugs (Dec 3, 2015)

If I didn't have a secumotion type device on my rig, I'd turn the gas off on journeys, having done a ADR course (transport of dangerous goods) it's in it's own little compartment for a good reason. Yes, chances are v slim but it's not about you, it's about the people that could be hurt in an event that was down to the gas having been left on and some idiot driver ramming into your wagon. One spark along those gas lines and boom!  At home, parked up, gas is always off, why would you leave it on with gas primed throughout the 'plumbing'? At least off it's restricted to it's cubby hole, which should be made of metal and is 'containment proof'


----------



## Pugs (Dec 3, 2015)

If it's like the other valves on the market it prevents gas flow during driving and rupture protection


----------



## n brown (Dec 3, 2015)

people seem to think of the gas hose as a fuse,that once lit, the flame would travel back up it to the bottle- KA-BOOM!!!!!! 
i also had this idea once,but a plumber who was looking for leaks in my basement ,years ago, by running his lighter along the lead pipe, put me straight. gas needs oxygen to combust-the pipe is full of gas under pressure,therefore as there is no oxygen in the pipe [except for a couple of inches at the end],then there can be no flame,or explosion.
this is useful to know in case of a fire. i once stayed in a caravan,the oven was connected by a rubber hose which melted and ignited behind the cooker, creating a large amount of flame. instead of thinking it would explode and we'd all die, i asked my wife to go and turn off the bottle while i put out the flames with an extinguisher,saving the van


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 3, 2015)

I switch gas off when re refilling gaslow at a fuel station otherwise I leave it on.
Oh and we always turn it It off when boarding ferries.


----------



## maingate (Dec 3, 2015)

n brown said:


> people seem to think of the gas hose as a fuse,that once lit, the flame would travel back up it to the bottle- KA-BOOM!!!!!!
> i also had this idea once,but a plumber who was looking for leaks in my basement ,years ago, by running his lighter along the lead pipe, put me straight. gas needs oxygen to combust-the pipe is full of gas under pressure,therefore as there is no oxygen in the pipe [except for a couple of inches at the end],then there can be no flame,or explosion.
> this is useful to know in case of a fire. i once stayed in a caravan,the oven was connected by a rubber hose which melted and ignited behind the cooker, creating a large amount of flame. instead of thinking it would explode and we'd all die, i asked my wife to go and turn off the bottle while i put out the flames with an extinguisher,saving the van



You can have a very violent KABOOM Nigel ....... but not with a vessel full of Gas.

It will occur when virtually all of the Gas in the vessel has burnt off. The external flame can then go inside the vessel and the small amount of Gas, mixed with air becomes an explosive mixture.

In the case of a small bore hose (as in the case of a Propane bottle hose) it should be fairly insignificant. In the case of a large pipe in an Oil Refinery (as an example), it can be very worrying. With Methane Gas, the most violently explosive ratio is 5.5% gas to 94.5% air.


----------



## slowpace (Dec 3, 2015)

hi swiftcamper do you know if you can get the pipe on its own or do you have to buy the hole lot






swiftcamper said:


> Yes not such a small flame if it was the pigtail that was damaged.
> Most modern vans now have these along with secumotion regulators.


----------



## tidewatcher (Dec 3, 2015)

*off every time*

Always turn the gas off when we move, as we have the regulators on the top of the bottle if it was left on and there was an accident the connecting pipes could rupture adding to the woes. I must admit the habit was instilled into me from years of sailing, gas, being heavier than air, can accumulate in the bilges and more than one pleasure craft has taken to the skies because of this. Did have a great moment on a yacht when there was a smell of gas and I sat using the bilge pump for some time with nothing obvious coming out of the outlet..... better than a flash and bang though.....


----------



## Stormin (Dec 3, 2015)

I think the official line is that if you have a rupture proof pigtail hose, ie one with a button on it, you can leave it on.  Have just upgraded to  a second gaslow bottle which has built in protection. The old one didn't so I use old  rupture proof rubber one on that and a stainless steel one on the new one. So I will now travel with gas on too!
The only disadvantage of rubber hoses is the gas smell as they are permeable whereas the stainless steel ones have been totally smell free in use.

Mind you unless this bloody rain stops we won't be going far.....


----------



## n brown (Dec 3, 2015)

maingate said:


> You can have a very violent KABOOM Nigel ....... but not with a vessel full of Gas.
> 
> It will occur when virtually all of the Gas in the vessel has burnt off. The external flame can then go inside the vessel and the small amount of Gas, mixed with air becomes an explosive mixture.
> 
> In the case of a small bore hose (as in the case of a Propane bottle hose) it should be fairly insignificant. In the case of a large pipe in an Oil Refinery (as an example), it can be very worrying. With Methane Gas, the most violently explosive ratio is 5.5% gas to 94.5% air.


eggsackly Jim ! i was going to add that the plumber had a real fear of exploding gas meters,and wouldn't do his lighter trick less than 3 feet from one ! as for ''empty'' bottles,a mate set fire to a swimming pool of rubbish, not noticing the 'empty' . the explosion took out all his windows and some of his neighbours' and remove a few tiles from roofs. how i larfed !


----------



## Ether (Dec 3, 2015)

Always turn it off. On the move and at night. Retired yachtie so old habits die hard.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 3, 2015)

I remember in the 1950/60's working at the Electricity Board a lot of work was wiring gas only houses often lifting a floorboards would reveal a nail through a gas pipe this would need the Gas Board to turn up to repair.
As it could be days I was trained up as a gas pipe repair chappie, now this was the days before pipe fittings all pipe were soldered, a gas pipe nailed on a hoist is a difficult one to repairs it means slitting the pipe for about 6" 3"; each side of the nail hole then peel open the pipe to reveal the rear nail hole clean a n d solder the hole fold the paperback solder the cut pipe. Turn the gas on light a match hold around the soldered joint to test this was the Gas Boards recommended test then.
Once you got a failed joint you never had another one.

I still have my miniature myths and cotton wool wick blowtorch.

Alf





n brown said:


> eggsackly Jim ! i was going to add that the plumber had a real fear of exploding gas meters,and wouldn't do his lighter trick less than 3 feet from one ! as for ''empty'' bottles,a mate set fire to a swimming pool of rubbish, not noticing the 'empty' . the explosion took out all his windows and some of his neighbours' and remove a few tiles from roofs. how i larfed !


----------



## 2cv (Dec 3, 2015)

Not entirely relevant as it's down to a leakage causing a pool of gas, but impressive explosion showing what can happen when a gas bottle leaks and gas collects
Yachting Monthly's Crash Test Boat - Explosion! - YouTube


----------



## runnach (Dec 3, 2015)

2cv said:


> Not entirely relevant as it's down to a leakage causing a pool of gas, but impressive explosion showing what can happen when a gas bottle leaks and gas collects
> Yachting Monthly's Crash Test Boat - Explosion! - YouTube



Interesting link, a seperate qualification is required to work on boats for the reasons you can see bilges amasssing gas. 

channa


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 3, 2015)

It is time boats had to have drop out vents for LPG the same as motorhomes, it would be very easy to fit in a GRP hull :boat:


----------



## n brown (Dec 3, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> I remember in the 1950/60's working at the Electricity Board a lot of work was wiring gas only houses often lifting a floorboards would reveal a nail through a gas pipe this would need the Gas Board to turn up to repair.
> As it could be days I was trained up as a gas pipe repair chappie, now this was the days before pipe fittings all pipe were soldered, a gas pipe nailed on a hoist is a difficult one to repairs it means slitting the pipe for about 6" 3"; each side of the nail hole then peel open the pipe to reveal the rear nail hole clean a n d solder the hole fold the paperback solder the cut pipe. Turn the gas on light a match hold around the soldered joint to test this was the Gas Boards recommended test then.
> Once you got a failed joint you never had another one.
> 
> ...


many  years ago i was doing some work on an old lunatic asylum that had been turned into flats.my mate had turned off the stopcock and snapped the top off.
we had to get the water board to turn off the water,but they couldn't shut it off completely, there was a slight trickle coming through,and in my ignorance, i thought if i got the pipe hot enough,it would evaporate for long enough to wipe the joint.
so there i stood in a small sunken hallway,in 3-4 inches of water,next to a wall of meters and fuseboxes,feeding bar after bar of solder into the flame and watching it drip into the water, while the flat owner and water board guy watched impassively.
eventually i realised it wasn't going to work, so in desperation i asked the W/B guy if he had any ideas
 did you bring a packed lunch? he asked
 wtf are you asking me that for ?
well,did you ? he says
YES i brought some bloody sandwiches if you must know !
what sort ?
WHAT SORT ?
yeah,what kind,white or brown  ?
**** ! i brought cheese bloody sandwiches-ok ?
yeah but white or brown bread 
WHITE !! i nearly screamed
try shoving some up the pipe then !
as the urge to punch him nearly overwhelmed me i suddenly realised what he meant- stick a bit of bread up the pipe,it holds back the water, do the joint,turn the water back on and it blows the bread through ! a hard learnt lesson !


----------



## 2cv (Dec 3, 2015)

This is a question motorhomers have debated for a while. Gas bottle on or off when travelling | Motorhome Matters | Motorhomes Forum
There doesn't seem to be any agreement, just personal judgement of risk versus convenience, though with legislation thrown into the mix in some countries.


----------



## runnach (Dec 3, 2015)

n brown said:


> many  years ago i was doing some work on an old lunatic asylum that had been turned into flats.my mate had turned off the stopcock and snapped the top off.
> we had to get the water board to turn off the water,but they couldn't shut it off completely, there was a slight trickle coming through,and in my ignorance, i thought if i got the pipe hot enough,it would evaporate for long enough to wipe the joint.
> so there i stood in a small sunken hallway,in 3-4 inches of water,next to a wall of meters and fuseboxes,feeding bar after bar of solder into the flame and watching it drip into the water, while the flat owner and water board guy watched impassively.
> eventually i realised it wasn't going to work, so in desperation i asked the W/B guy if he had any ideas
> ...


 Do you know mate, I thought i twas just me goin gmad an old plumber taught me that trick as a kid ,,,I have told plumbers since who i have been with and rarely believed 

Channa


----------



## n brown (Dec 3, 2015)

channa said:


> Do you know mate, I thought i twas just me goin gmad an old plumber taught me that trick as a kid ,,,I have told plumbers since who i have been with and rarely believed
> 
> Channa


bit of an outdated tip now, not much use to a modern plumber using compression and push-fit joints ! got me out of trouble a couple of times though .


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes that's another old plumber trick that's got me out of many problems, water pipe came in many thicknesses as it was sold by weight rather than length.Another of my jobs was to plumb the Flanges into copper hot water cylinders for the electricians to follow on wiring up, as well as the oversize kitchen water heaters.
Brings back many happy memories.

Alf



[QqUOTE=channa;593355]Do you know mate, I thought i twas just me goin gmad an old plumber taught me that trick as a kid ,,,I have told plumbers since who i have been with and rarely believed 

Channa[/QUOTE]


----------



## iampatman (Dec 3, 2015)

This could go on until folk get bored I suspect. Do you leave gas on was the question. Seems most folk do, some don't and some say you shouldn't. 
Anyone got any instances of death/disasters/calamities/whatever as a result of a motorhomer permanently leaving their gas bottles on? 

Pat


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 3, 2015)

We are talking mainly about lead water pipe where a plumbed , joint was the only joint pre fitting although if a soldered joint on copper leaks the bread can be used but most plumbers would use push on or compression fittings

Alf





swiftcamper said:


> You would be surprised a lot of work is still in copper, even in houses.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Dec 3, 2015)

Most important thing about gas and motorhomes is that the holes to vent it is at the lowest point as LPG is much heavier than air and always goes downwards and hopefully out. The best detector is the mk1 nose, stuck where it shouldn't go under the cupboards and cabinet. The stenchant they use is very pungent detectable at millions to one . Boats tend to have the lowest part in the water which tends to want to come the other way through the hole you make to let the gas out.:hammer:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi all just been going through posts and the magority  of folk leave gas on  when travelling , does that mean no one shuts there gas of when they go to sleep or do you all have a gas alarm fitted ?                         


                                     Jim


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 5, 2015)

jimbo said:


> Hi all just been going through posts and the magority  of folk leave gas on  when travelling , does that mean no one shuts there gas of when they go to sleep or do you all have a gas alarm fitted ?
> 
> 
> Jim



The only sort of gas alarm you need is a CO alarm.


----------



## witzend (Dec 5, 2015)

jimbo said:


> Hi all just been going through posts and the magority  of folk leave gas on  when travelling , does that mean no one shuts there gas of when they go to sleep or do you all have a gas alarm fitted ?  Jim


 
Usually turn it off to travel but at night the heating still needs it on I have gas supply at home and don't turn if off when going to bed


----------



## Tbear (Dec 6, 2015)

If you turn your gas off at night you are turning your fridge off as well. Not much of a problem at this time of year but in summer or warmer places?

Richard


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 6, 2015)

I made sure to get into the habit of turning it off before driving. Mainly because I know if I didn't, it would ultimately end up with it being on my drive using all the gas to chill an empty fridge for the next week or whatever...

Off overnight is daft - the heating won't work, and that's about the only time it goes on.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 6, 2015)

Don't you turn the fridge off when empty and not in use. It's a bit like leaving a ring turned on on the hob in case you might need to boil the kettle.:idea:

Alf





st3v3 said:


> I made sure to get into the habit of turning it off before driving. Mainly because I know if I didn't, it would ultimately end up with it being on my drive using all the gas to chill an empty fridge for the next week or whatever...
> 
> Off overnight is daft - the heating won't work, and that's about the only time it goes on.


----------



## n brown (Dec 6, 2015)

i'd turn the fridge off overnight ,no point wasting gas on an already cold insulated box which won't be opened till morning . and the heating isn't used at night as the bed is warm. but the gas stays on as i can't see a reason to turn it off


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 6, 2015)

n brown said:


> i'd turn the fridge off overnight ,no point wasting gas on an already cold insulated box which won't be opened till morning . and the heating isn't used at night as the bed is warm. but the gas stays on as i can't see a reason to turn it off



I've never thought of turning the fridge off overnight to save gas when wilding.
I usually have the freezer compartment full of homemade curries, spag bolls etc. Would they be ok ?


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 6, 2015)

Boilers (home) haven't had pilot lights for years. 

Alf, Of course I wouldn't intend to leave the fridge on - pulling up at home is always busy and it would be easily forgotten.


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 6, 2015)

Leave it on all the time, however van goes have an auto switch off crash sensor.


----------



## campertwo (Dec 6, 2015)

I turn my gas off when traveling, habit I guess?


----------



## David Morison (May 15, 2016)

When boarding ferries to Shetland, Orkney and some ferries to the outer Scottish isles drivers are asked not only if their gas is off but to check it again!

David


----------



## exwindsurfer (May 15, 2016)

Leave it on


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (May 15, 2016)

Must agree about the gas safety regulations being OTT.I always travel with gas on and have done for the last 10 years.I'm still here and haven't been blown up yet.The only time it has been physically checked to be in the off position was by an official when using eurotunnel.


----------



## Tbear (May 15, 2016)

Obanboy666 said:


> I've never thought of turning the fridge off overnight to save gas when wilding.
> I usually have the freezer compartment full of homemade curries, spag bolls etc. Would they be ok ?



Most MH fridges drop the temp in the fridge about 15 or 20 degrees below ambient so during the day in warm weather struggle, especially if opened regularly. Ambient temp drops at night and the fridge is left closed so food gets colder and acts as a cold store to keep temp down during the next day. Leave it on.

Richard


----------



## boxerbob62 (May 15, 2016)

*running with gas on*

I always turn mine off __what would happen if you were involved In an accident ? if your gas was left on there is a greater chance of an explosion,emergency services would find the gas had been left on any report to your insurance company could result in a rejection if you had a claim.:dog:


----------



## Haaamster (May 15, 2016)

Always off when moving for no other reason than peace of mind. Illogical i know but it's the way i roll. :drive:


----------



## Fazerloz (May 15, 2016)

boxerbob62 said:


> I always turn mine off __what would happen if you were involved In an accident ? if your gas was left on there is a greater chance of an explosion,emergency services would find the gas had been left on any report to your insurance company could result in a rejection if you had a claim.:dog:



Is it stipulated in your insurance that you must turn off your gas when traveling. If not then you don't have to..
I never turn mine off.


----------



## Tbear (May 15, 2016)

I can't help wondering what a historian reading this site in a hundred years time will think. "They drove around with *petrol* engines".:scared:

Richard


----------



## Mul (May 15, 2016)

Personal Preference, turned off (Unless forgotten) every trip. Only takes 10 Secs to switch on. 

On a related point, how many folks replace theirs Orange hoses after the "recommended 5yrs". No obvious perishing crack - no problem ... ? We changed ours last year, several years old (& beyond the date stamped on the hose), "just -in-case" - more worried about a leakage and forking out for more gas before we otherwise would have needed it.

Chrz Mul


----------



## Byronic (May 15, 2016)

Depends what is meant by "leaving the gas on" that is, with all appliances extinguished but bottle on, or with one or more appliances ignited,  If the latter then the naked flame is going to be the danger, with the increased risk of fire/explosion. And diesel definitely ignites in contact with a naked flame!

Insurance Policies that include the catch-all clause "gas supply must be turned off when travelling" must intend the turning off at the source, that is the bottle. Anywhere else would be in breach of the condition. I imagine the idea is that by turning the gas supply off at the bottle, the odds of forgetting to turn off possibly 4 or 5 individual appliances is shortened.

I cannot recall coming across this clause though.


----------



## vwalan (May 15, 2016)

just put one of these in line . there are others for butane ,LPG INSTALLATION, SAFETY FITTINGS & CONSUMABLES


----------



## GWAYGWAY (May 15, 2016)

I only turned my old van off at home and the pressure gauge will drop if there is a leak.  The new one has a travelsafe valve on it anyway.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 15, 2016)

Brake fluid is highly inflammable, I am considering draining mine out when I parkView attachment 41870View attachment 41869


----------



## molly 2 (May 15, 2016)

After having a rear ender I'm an offer.


----------



## Byronic (May 15, 2016)

Such as when it spills on a hot engine, exhaust etc. Not unusual in an accident, or crash.


----------



## runnach (May 15, 2016)

For the couple of seconds it takes to close the bottle and keep others happy is it really that much of a pain? Be telling me you want to park where the hell you want next ! 

Channa

p.s many occasion I have forgotten to turn mine off.


----------



## boxerbob62 (May 16, 2016)

*stipulated*

Does it say on your insurance policy " DO NOT DRINK MORE THAN 2 PINTS OF STRONG LAGER AS YOU MAY LOSE ANY CLAIM IF INVOLVED IN AN ACCIDENT" !! :wave:


----------



## Byronic (May 16, 2016)

Since you pose the question, then I'd say you did, probably after your post #107.


----------



## hextal (May 16, 2016)

Worth checking with insurance I'd say. Last renewal I had all sorts of fuss convincing them that I was OK to drive with the gas on, and that was with a crash valve, refillable tank and pretty much all the safety features available.  

I thought, if it took that much effort for something that wasn't a claim, what would they be like if there had been a claim.

I figure far less effort to sort these things in advance, (as with the modifications for my motorbikes) I tend to forward a set of standard caveats to the insurers when I take a policy out. The vast majority of the time they accept them, occasionally they question bits.


----------



## jacquigem (May 16, 2016)

Too true, I had a real job explaining  what a rooflight was when ours was damaged last year


----------



## wildman (May 16, 2016)

yes


----------

